# sexy lingerie???



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

So is there some consensus on what's sexy? I've seen on threads here where the men scoff at those babydoll nighties. Well those are pretty much all i have. I have one corsett type thing and thats it. my hubs and i went to an adult store and of course he liked the outfits they sell there, but those are a little too extreme. Any ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

If you've been reading threads then I'm sure you've already seen my opinion. But to me those babydolls are only slightly better than oversized t-shirts. My wife has the Audrina Chemise from Fredericks and I think it's really hot. Basically, tighter more form fitting is better.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

nandosbella said:


> So is there some consensus on what's sexy? I've seen on threads here where the men scoff at those babydoll nighties. Well those are pretty much all i have. I have one corsett type thing and thats it. my hubs and i went to an adult store and of course he liked the outfits they sell there, but those are a little too extreme. Any ideas?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure I understand what you mean by extreme? How can they be more extreme than naked?

To me lingere is like christmas wrapping on a gift. Its more fun to tear into to the present than just be handed the gift. 

In case you didnt figure it out; I have a thing for lingere.....boy do I love it......Oh yeah and heels my my my!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Any form of women's underwear can be sexy. Well..except for bloomers, I guess. But you know what I mean. 

If its called lingerie, it's hot.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Lacy Boyshorts FTW


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Garters, Stockings and heels, Nothing else needed! Just take it off slow and be confident!


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Black stockings!


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Too extreme was some dress with millions of holes. Kind of in a spider web pattern. Eww... Trashyyyyyyy.

The garters, stockings and heels sound fun!

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Trashy is good.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

I have to say my wife is the sexiest in her Victoria Secrets panties. I've never been lingerie type of guy. I mean it's not bad but the right fitting undies that rides up a little and just a barely too small. THAT'S IT.

Also thongs don't do it for me. Well knowing she's wearing it under a dress kind of does but not just the thong by it's self.

I think when I have the perception that I'm seeing more than intended that's the key.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

1) Go online to stores, ask for catalog.

2) When catalogs arrive, hand them to husband.

3) Tell husband you will wear what he buys (with his credit card).


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Also spandex is pretty awesome too.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

Spandex? Hmmm... 

Trashy isnt sexy to me... No offense... Really it's a turn off to me. I dont want to be reminded of a hooker for sale in a window. Bleh.

And funny you say the long tshirt.... Most posters here groan that their wives wear these to bed. And its a turn on because of the underwear mystery then my hubs would be immune. I only wear underwear to work... Unless im wearing a dress to work. I cant wear underwear with dresses... Bleh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> Spandex? Hmmm...
> 
> Trashy isnt sexy to me... No offense... Really it's a turn off to me. I dont want to be reminded of a hooker for sale in a window. Bleh.
> 
> ...


I'm not picturing trashing when thinking the spandex. No crazy camel toe or anything. More like workout spandex. Also I'm not talking about wearing this stuff out but rather wearing it around the house.

Personally I think sexy panties are so much more intriguing than nude as well.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

No! Spandex isnt trashy! Hahaha... I was talking about the sex shop outfits... Haha! Sorry!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> No! Spandex isnt trashy! Hahaha... I was talking about the sex shop outfits... Haha! Sorry!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh. Yea I agree. Now my wife did have a halloween outfit that was pretty trashy. She's only wore it once but it was freaking awesome. I suspect because we went to a costume party which is rare so I guess if fit the occasion.

I would not be comfortable normally.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

nandosbella said:


> So is there some consensus on what's sexy?


Nope, not all. Mens' desires come in all shades. There are men who find a woman in an old t-shirt to be the height of sexy.



nandosbella said:


> I've seen on threads here where the men scoff at those babydoll nighties. Well those are pretty much all i have.


Those can be very sexy to me, depending on the cut and how it fits.



nandosbella said:


> I have one corsett type thing and thats it.


Love, love, love a woman in a corset or a corset-like piece. Pure sexiness.



nandosbella said:


> Trashy isnt sexy to me... No offense... Really it's a turn off to me. I dont want to be reminded of a hooker for sale in a window. Bleh.



But what if this is exactly what gets your husband going? If you're wearing lingerie mainly for him, why does it matter if it's sexy to you if your husband is hungry for it? *A lot* of men love the trashy, hooker look in the bedroom.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

as Jeff Foxworthy said, "men buy like lingerie like kids buy cereal, they will be buy something they care nothing about, just to get the prize that is inside." As long as what is wearing the lingerie is hot, just about anything is going to look good when it comes to lingerie.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

You wear baby dolls because they make YOU feel sexy, right? 
He doesn't like them because he doesn't think they LOOK sexy at all?

He takes you to a sex shop to buy lingerie. From my experience sex shop lingerie is as you describe it "trashy" though from time to time you can find less trashy items. But as WOM said "trashy is good" but it's probably hard for you to get in the mood when you think you look like a hooker. On the other hand when he see's you in the trashy wear his first thought is OMG that's got "F me now!" written all over it. 

His idea of what he finds sexy and yours are as different as chaulk and cheese. 

You want to feel sexy in it he wants you to look sexy wearing it.

You want an idea? Get something trashy and wear it under the baby doll. That'll get him drooling. And who knows you may even feel sexy too.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

There is lingerie for him and lingerie for her. Both are worn by her but one is for her to "feel sexy" and the other is for him to "see sexy". Opinions vary on what is sexy. One man's trashy is another's sexy.

I also agree with the heels, stockings and garter. Yum Yum!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I like heals but my wife is only an inch shorter than me so when she wears heals she's taller than me. That I don't like. But if the heals are pointed to the ceiling I don't mind.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband insists lingerie is unnecessary but *I* like looking cute. For me, when I feel good, when I feel like I look hot, sex is much more enjoyable because then I feel like "i've got this" rather than "Why is my boob doing this, why is it over there?!" LOL.

To me, cute lingerie is anything that accentuates what you already have. Something that cinches your waist a little more, lifts your boobs a little higher, makes your butt stick out a little more than usual, etc. I don't really own much lingerie because i'm like ALWAYS PREGNANT LOL..... but I wouldn't go for the babydoll look..... my only reasoning behind going the babydoll route would be to cover up a postpartum gut or something, but then, I think one of my husband's button down dress shirts with some cute black underwear and hair pinned up with a pen is WAY sexier and much more cost efficient LOL. If i am going to make the commitment to buying expensive lingerie, it better make me look like a porn star or something LOL. Otherwise, I could get creative with things I already own and spend that money on a toy or something that will actually get some use of some sort lol.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Am I the only guy who thinks a little belly is sexy as hell? Recently my wife and I had our 20th anniversary. At my request she wore dresses 2 nights in a row to dinner and lingerie and stockings to bed. She was sofa king hot! But she's completely self conscious about her little belly. Give me a break. Even the hot news anchors have some curves there when they're wearing a tight dress. She's had 3 kids for god sakes.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

kl84 said:


> I think one of my husband's button down dress shirts with some cute black underwear and hair pinned up with a pen is WAY sexier and much more cost efficient LOL.


And we have a winner. Maybe ponytail though.


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Am I the only guy who thinks a little belly is sexy as hell? Recently my wife and I had our 20th anniversary. At my request she wore dresses 2 nights in a row to dinner and lingerie and stockings to bed. She was sofa king hot! But she's completely self conscious about her little belly. Give me a break. Even the hot news anchors have some curves there when they're wearing a tight dress. She's had 3 kids for god sakes.


A little pooch is no problem for me..... it's the postpartum *gut* that makes me wanna scream LOL. Gives the pillsbury dough boy a run for his money


----------



## kl84 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thundarr said:


> And we have a winner. Maybe ponytail though.


What is it with men and ponytails LOL. My husband is TOTALLY a ponytail guy. I feel so much more attractive with my hair down and fluffed up by my husband is like allover me when it's just randomly pulled back in an nonstrategic ponytail lol.


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep, ponytails! Everytime my hubby says that's his fav. Although recently he has a thing for the side braid I do..
But really no lingerie to go with it- I always say this when lingerie comes up here, but I don't really want to highlight things that don't look good-
which is my entire front end...maybe I'll put some on anyway & saunter into the room backwards? )
His statement is always, "why bother, it's on the floor in 2 seconds anyway," ha! 
(although I wish I did look good in it- then I'd be a ridiculous freak & wear all sorts of fun stuff, I doubt he'd complain..woohoo!!!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> My wife complains that her belly has a little pooch now. She fails to notice that most of her weight went to her thighs and butt which looks better now at 135lbs than before.


135....thats like a unicorn dream.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Thundarr said:


> I think I would like comment accept I don't know what it means.


135 for the spouse is not ever going to happen. is what was meant by that.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I went looking for lingerie recently. In the end I just could not find anything that I would be comfortable in as a fat chick.
I ended up with a loose singlet top & a pair of stretchy boxers. Hubby loves them because there is good access to the important bits .
Ultimately, that is all he wants in my sleepwear, easy access..


----------



## Hosieryishot (Sep 12, 2012)

As a male myself, I'm absolutely enamored with stockings/pantyhose/tights of any type and high heel shoes. I think that many men find sheer hosiery to be a turn on, and in our society, there is far and far less sheer hosiery being worn on a daily basis...so I think it's very, very sexy when we see a woman wearing it.

For me, I don't need my wife to do anything questionable. I'm not asking her to wear a mini-skirt, stockings with the welt showing or wearing 6 inch hooker heels out to dinner. But if we go to dinner and she wears a long dress or skirt, and has hosiery on, and either heels or shoes that show a lot of her foot, I stay hard the whole night just anticipating trying to repay her for her effort when we return home. Heck, even if she wears jeans, with only me knowing she has stockings on underneath is an incredible turn on.

I've bought my wife, quite a number of pairs of stockings, pantyhose, thigh highs, tights and high heeled shoes over the years. Unfortunately, she doesn't wear them near enough for my liking, but when she does, it's a very good night.


----------

